# What's a good RPG for PC



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

I haven't played a good RPG lately. Neverwinter Nights was the last one I played and it was my favorite, i loved it. Anyone know any good ones?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Massively Multiplayer, subscription, f2p, single player???


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

You can buy modules from Bioware for Neverwinter's Nights from http://store.bioware.com. Or, you could download player-created modules from http://nwvault.ign.com/Files/modules/categories/Final%20Version2.shtml.

I've read decent reviews of City of Heros (massively multiplayer) ... but they're being sued by Marvel Comics because the superheros in the game was too similar to Marvel's characters.

You could try Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic, also by Bioware. They should be releasing Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords in a few months.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

for MMO i like runescape, (online accessable from anywhere), and for home- World of Warcraft, starwars, Final Fantasy X1, and there are many others that are great. I went away from pristontale as its developing but isn't that good.


----------



## Neumie (Nov 4, 2004)

The elder scrolls 3 Morrowind Game of the year edition. I think that came out for PC. It has the origonal and the 2 expansion packs in one pack. 500+ hours long. Brilliant. You can download extra content for it aswel.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

that seems like a nice single player. For older machines i really enjoyed Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

I wish 1st person RPG's still existed ... I liked Betrayal at Krondor, and Betrayal in Antara....they just don't make RPG's like they used to... 

Out of all the RPG's out now, the Final Fantasy series are the only ones worth playing. A 1st person Final fantasy....now that would be awsome !!!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

World of Warcraft deals with one player and you can view from first person, and so is the same for others. I really like first person because it puts you in the eyes of the character you play. That would be neat if they come out with a FF7-2 like a sequal with enhanced graphics and alot more to do, and quests and everything and all. It would be awesome.


----------



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

I dunno. I know I'd like to buy World Of Warcraft, but i'm not paying for a game every month, or however it goes.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Thats why i no longer play it. I was a beta tester. Really nice game however, and if i did have the money, i'd pay for it. unfortunately i don't. (first rpg if i ever subscribe would likely be final fantasy.


----------



## mrdobalina (Nov 6, 2004)

Sacred is a fun rpg, it's a diablo style rpg, with absolutely no level cap. Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodlines is a new single player RPG that uses the Source engine.


----------



## Jaim (Nov 29, 2004)

If you want onlin game i there are several nice games out there.

RuneScape:
Nice game, but not so good graphics and some very bad playe attitude. 

FreeWorld: The best rpg online game i've played in years, and it is still in Alpha testing. They are accepting sign ups again this December, with some new additions and some improved graphics.

CityofHeroes: Awesome gameplay, graphics, players and storyline. I used to play it, but i can' be arsed paying for yet another game.

LineAge2: Great online game, i still play it and i gotta say it blew me away the first time i played it.

That is just some of the games i like. I spend more time playing on my emulators and roms.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

OMG almost forgot to mention lineage2. yes really good game. Too bad most good games like that are subscription.


----------



## Insp3cta (Aug 2, 2004)

Diablo 2 Lod!!


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Divine Divinity, Morrowind, and if you like the classics like 90-95 (for me any way) even 2000 Betrayal in Antara or Return to Kronder


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Whoah, somebody brought back to life an old thread


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

final fantasy 7, it is old now. but a must have. nearly everyone hwo plays it loves it.

The new one for pc (final fantasy 11) is great ive been ttold, not got it yet though. IT does cost though.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Pretty much all online cost tho. FF7 is on my computer, but the graphics are horrible. IDK why as my computer is new and that game is old, but they are all pixelated. Fun game tho. I should create a new thread, but any ideas?


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Final Fantasy 8 is by far the best. Better then 7 in my opinon. But thats just me = Þ


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

nah 8 was too realistic. Im a huge fan of them. I own them all, even the game cube versions (dont have a game-cube tho). 

Way i see it is the series really kicked off with 7. Thats when every1 realised what alot of us had known for years. So that way 7 is bvetter, plus it has a great storyline. But 8 is much more graphicaly pleasing ill admit. Try 10 and 10 part 2. thyre interesting. Quite good actually. BVlitzball is an innovative mini game to say th eleast.

IX as for 7 pixelating, it does it on my machine too. Only thing I could suggest which youll have tried already i stoo reduce the resolution and if you can chaneg the settings, then lower them. The game wasnt made to run on todays high powered grpahics cards by any standard. But hey I think th egraphics are liveable with. Especially whne you know its a good game.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

So you're saying just install it on my older computer in the back which has only a 16mb video card, and a 14in monitor that only does 640x480 and it should look better than playing on my really nice computer w/ a 19in monitor?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

no doubt. The world works in misterious ways.

Try it and see what happens. The new card may be too powerfull to play older games on. strange but true. 

Especially when playing dos games, they rae all very jumpy when ran on my system using dos box but when on win 98 are great.

Let us know how you get on, think i mite just go start playing it again.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Put it this way.

heres the specs to run it...

Pentium 166 
(Recommended 3-D accelerator card) 3-D supported through Direct 3D 
32 MB RAM 4x CD-ROM 
DirectX 5.0 compatible sound and video card (Recommended XG-MIDI compatible sound card) 

Compared with what you have, dx 9 card, 2Ghz processor, 20 time sas much Ram lol. Definately outperforming the specs.


----------



## StephanieW (Jan 8, 2005)

Anarchy Online is making its game, and a year's subscription, free as long as you sign up by January 15, I think. It's a big download - 900mb - but registering by then entitles you to play until Jan. 1, 2006 for free.

I signed up and played a little last night. It's interesting.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, i'm subscribing for the one year thing. Thanx.
Rebuild older computer: specs: 233MHz, 64 mb ram, 16mb graphics (i think), 6gb harddrive, win98se, 14in monitor, ff7, directx 7.
Now it should play good.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

running win 98 it should work fine. im interested in that game anarchy online. net conections not stable enough to dl the file tho. may loose out to the offer.


----------



## StephanieW (Jan 8, 2005)

Perhaps you could see if someone with broadband could download it for you? You could then split the file onto two CDs - it's nothing but cab files, so it should work fine. You'd just need to re-merge it all into the same folder when you go to install. I'd send it to you if there were more than a couple of days left. Sorry.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

haplo210 said:


> running win 98 it should work fine. im interested in that game anarchy online. net conections not stable enough to dl the file tho. may loose out to the offer.


All u need to do is open an account to get the deal..Dont need to download yet. Atleast thats what it says. Open a new account before the 15th. Try and see.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Its a mmorpg, its gonna be hard on ur 56k anyway. And if ur not on 56k, but are on broadband and decided to use bt, it is slower in this case. I used the german ftp server.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

ive got 512k braodband. Just it keeps dying on me. Ill try opening an acount and see wht happens


----------



## theseus75 (Jan 7, 2005)

Morrowind is a first person RPG (or at least this is the best view). It's a great game and allows for tons of play time. The load time sucks, but I guess that will teach you not to get killed.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I've played a little of AO, and the graphics are wierd in my taste, not bad, but odd. I haven't been to the fun factor or not, but seems to confusing, WoW was slightly confusing but you could do tons of stuff from the start like they boast, while AO i'm having trouble getting used to. Thats why i like runescape, doesn't take much getting used to unless wanna become a master like me (but i have been playing for awhile)


----------



## StephanieW (Jan 8, 2005)

iXneonXi said:


> I've played a little of AO, and the graphics are wierd in my taste, not bad, but odd. I haven't been to the fun factor or not, but seems to confusing, WoW was slightly confusing but you could do tons of stuff from the start like they boast, while AO i'm having trouble getting used to. Thats why i like runescape, doesn't take much getting used to unless wanna become a master like me (but i have been playing for awhile)


AO is way too involved for me. Just looking around at all the commands, and buttons, skills, levels, etc., and then scoping out some websites - whoawwww. I'd have to spend hours every day playing and learning about it all just to get comfortable, and I don't see myself doing that. For those who like that, though, AO might be entertaining. Apparently it's only what you make it, so if you don't create the challenge/opportunity/skill, then there's really nothing to do. Kinda like real life.  I can see myself playing it a little, and exploring the maps, and maxing out some skills, but that's about it. Plus the whole thing of having to be in teams in order to get along doesn't appeal to me - I'm kind of a loner when I play these things, it's too hard to find good/mature teammates, and it's too easy to get duped. I played Runescape for a while and did just the same - now it's not really appealing anymore. When I do have time to play games, it's mostly first-person shooters like Call of Duty, or city-building like Stronghold.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Ur like me. I couldn't handle AO. WoW was fun but still overwhelming. Runescape simple, fun, but eventually boring but it gives you something to do and the reward system and goals really keep you playin it. But gimme a chance to play Battlefield and kiss them goodbye.


----------



## StephanieW (Jan 8, 2005)

Just an update for anyone interested in the Anarchy Online thing, it looks like you can still register and play for free.

Free AO

And I think they're letting you have the Shadowlands expansion pack free, with reduced monthly charges (?).

I haven't really gotten big into it, but it's fun every now and then when I'm bored.


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

Im astonished no one here has mentioned Knights of the Old Republic!!!
That game has possibly THE best story in any game period, not just in rpgs. It has some of the best graphics and the whole starwars theme is superb. Jedis and lightsabers, saving (or ruining) the galaxy is fun. Being able to play both light and dark sides give the game a doubled replayiblity value. Kotor has got to be my 2nd fav game of all time and the sequel is coming out in only a few days! (for pc that is)


----------



## Solid_Froggy (Apr 2, 2004)

Ok, sure RuneScape is fun at the beginning. But then you learn, what are you working for? I quit RuneScape for about a year but I used all these bots for it .

I actually made a site with them - I think I can post my link...it is helpful - http://www.cleanautoers.tk


----------



## fenwayrocks (Nov 28, 2001)

I play Astonia 3, with a version 4 due out sometime soon. You can play for free, 1 month at a time or continue on with your characters and pay a monthy fee.

http://www.universe2.com/astonia/


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I wouldn't hack ever. Hacking in runescape is against the rules! Being a member really gives you alot to do and the game has gotten very fun in the last 6 months.
It's a fun game. I like it better than anarchy online. BTW now there are alot more fun stuff in runescape to pass the time other than skills such as duel arena, better trawler, treasure troves, like 50 extra quests, and minigames.

PS, your site is broken, and has malacious code.


----------



## Solid_Froggy (Apr 2, 2004)

My site doesn't have malicous code. It is still under construction.

http://www.hostultra.com/~RuneScapeAuto <---- Default page. Just a lot of pop-up and ads. All downloads are clean as soon as I get them up.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Go with FFXI, it is alll online cost but its such a great game. Its a whole lot more difficult than any other FF game, making money is darnnear impossible without auctioning, ie you can sell aomething for 14 gil to an npc or 100 on auction to a pc, leveling up is a pain you have to do uit for all the jobs u weanna use, and it can take a while.Plus if you die, you loose exp. so you may end up goign down levels as well as up lol.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

There is malacious code. Firefox showed it was trying to run software, i also said no to an applet, about 6 popups were blocked, and there is nothing to the site. If you want me to respect that site i would change providers because the one thats hosting it now isn't that good. I'd also add an under construction sign and remove or turn off the link on the sides of the page.


----------



## Ronman (Dec 9, 2004)

If you enjoyed Neverwinter Nights you would probably enjoy the Baulder's Gate series or Icewind Dale series. Also, Planescape Torment is one heck of a game!


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

Knights of the Old Republic was made by Bioware, the same people that made NWN.


----------



## Solid_Froggy (Apr 2, 2004)

Ok, IxNeon.

I know you will like this one:
http://www.RsTools.prv.pl

You can't "hack" RuneScape. The only things there are "macro's" and "bots". Just check it out. If you play RSC you can download WUSS which is W - wire U- (something) S - sleep S- system. Basically an awesome sleeper.

Just go check it out!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice to see the site is working, didn't see any "install software message" this time; i do not auto to gain stats, the only macro i use is for the repetative typing it takes to sell items, which is not even an autoer program, it is a completely legit macro program from snapfiles.
Who wants to type Buying Law Runes 777 a billion times?
No, using autoers to gain stats is cheating.


----------



## Captain-acke (Jul 28, 2005)

Betrayal at Krondor > all
Get it at alt-tab.net (Version NOT patched and you need DOSbox if running winXP)


----------



## LiT (Jan 4, 2004)

If you liked Neverwinter Nights, you should also like the Baldur's Gate series or the Icewind Dale series. 

As far as content and playtime goes, Morrowind is the best out there. I've played Morrowind for probably 70+ hours and still am not bored of. Each quest is unique and the enviroment is beautiful.


----------



## CloudKill9 (Jul 27, 2004)

Ashen Empires is a great game, but they too have a monthly fee.

Guilds Wars is also a great game too.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I kinda consider san andreas an rpg, but not really. Then ofcourse with the release of SA-MP it should become a decent rpg but more based on 3rd-person shooter game.

http://casey.moore.name/archives/000327.html that article explains my reasoning.

Still , i like runescape.


----------



## rickyoswald (Jul 21, 2005)

tdi_veedub, have you played Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind?
This is to date one of the most popular and biggest RPGs on the market, it's relatively new (decent graphics) and is First Person!


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Quest For Glory!


----------



## rs freak123 (Aug 11, 2005)

how do i automatically type on runescape????!!!!!!???!!!


----------



## rs freak123 (Aug 11, 2005)

do i need to download something? im tired of typin ''buyin all fire'' a billion times


----------



## rs freak123 (Aug 11, 2005)

if ne1 knows how to, i will pay them 10k on rs just to tell me how.....


----------



## rs freak123 (Aug 11, 2005)

I ned to know how to do this  i would do ne thing
 so plz ppl, tell me how!!! i need an auto typer


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Chill out you gave about 3minutes betwen each post. Wait on someone who knows.

Never played it so got no idea.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I answered in ur thread, don't spam the forums.


----------



## galen (Aug 11, 2005)

FINAL FANTASY X is the best rpg ever....but not for the pc....................


----------



## Snoogins (Jan 27, 2005)

A good one (if you dont mind paying alittle a month) is Ultima Online and Ever Quest. Theres alot of description about these games and they never end. Just send me a PM or email me at [email protected] (I dont care about spam, I get enough of it from work. It's my work address. I have like 5 emails  )


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

But FFVII, FFVIII and FFXI is on PC


----------



## Dragoon.01 (Aug 12, 2005)

Play Guild Wars if you haven't. No monthly fees and it's very addictive.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I heard it was too PVP


----------



## Dragoon.01 (Aug 12, 2005)

It may be, but I've been playing for about 6 weeks now and have only played PvE and Co-op. I bought it as an impulse-buy because I liked the Baldur's Gate and Final Fantasy series. So far it's far exceeded my expectations.


----------



## rickyoswald (Jul 21, 2005)

too PVP?!?!?! ever played UO? EA ruined that game by making it less pvp.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I like my runescape LOL. Sad I know but I like it.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

last time i played runescape the graphics wasnt to good. Have they improved?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Runescape 2 had pretty decent graphics for a browser based game. And I'm a member so I get better scenery + advantages. 
I played in Classic but now this is much better.
Reason why I like it so much is I dont have to be at my computer to play it, I could be at a friends and I'm still a member.


----------



## nisnimnin (Jul 19, 2006)

baldurs gate shadows of amn? or fallout one and two? liked them way better than nwn


----------

